# Mint green baby cardigan



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

This is knitted using the same pattern (Waterwheel 890) that I have been using for the past couple of weeks but I purled three stitches in place of the knot in the pattern just for a slightly different look. The buttons are little soccer balls and I have them in both a light and dark pink. My question to you is - would you use them on a cardigan for a little girl? I can't make my mind up.1


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Yes, many girls are into soccer now.


----------



## Soxtrot1 (Jul 7, 2015)

Definitely! My granddaughters loved playing soccer!!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I would not and I realize that girls are into soccer ~~~ now unless there is a family connection to the game. The cardigan is beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Absolutely! My son's girlfriend is an avid soccer player!


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

I absolutely would. They are adorable and make the sweater unique. By the way, it's beautiful!


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

I would definitely use them. I think the green ones you used are cute, and I had to look twice to see they are soccer balls and not dots. Also I find soccer fairly gender neutral. The sweater itself is really cute, you did a nice job.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

It's beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow that is a beautiful cardigan and such a pretty colour. I love how you have changed the pattern. I would certainly use it for a girl as it looks to me that you have put the buttons On the girls girl's side and like Some people have said some little girls do like football. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful, I love it and yes I would use the buttons for a girl or a boy. ????


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Isn't it great to have a go to basic pattern.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Munchn said:


> I would not and I realize that girls are into soccer ~~~ now unless there is a family connection to the game. The cardigan is beautiful. :sm24:


I guess we're in the minority here, but I feel the same. On a sweater for an older girl who is into soccer - yes for sure


----------



## Caesarteaser (Sep 15, 2012)

Love the change you made in the sweater. Beautiful job. I would use soccer buttons on a girls sweater. They're just buttons and soccer balls are just balls and they look really cute.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

I really like this sweater. Yes, I would put soccer ball buttons on a girl's sweater. Remember Mia Hamm?


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Soccer balls? They're just polka-dotted buttons ... cute!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Very pretty,


----------



## sue4235 (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes they look great on the cardigan xx


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Love the colour of this one.....just super cute )


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Definitely!

Cute cardigan.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

It's lovely


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Very cute!


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Adorable❗????


----------



## sangaelic (Feb 1, 2017)

Absolutely yes, it's a lovely cardigan and the buttons are cute.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Here is a photo of the pink soccer ball buttons and some of my blue flower buttons. A follow on question - would you put blue flower buttons on a boys cardigan?


----------



## sangaelic (Feb 1, 2017)

Yes, they are so cute.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Sure you can use them for a little girl. All my nieces and grand nieces are soccer players and would love it!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, they look so cute! The cardigan is so pretty!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Deegle said:


> This is knitted using the same pattern (Waterwheel 890) that I have been using for the past couple of weeks but I purled three stitches in place of the knot in the pattern just for a slightly different look. The buttons are little soccer balls and I have them in both a light and dark pink. My question to you is - would you use them on a cardigan for a little girl? I can't make my mind up.1


Absolutely


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Girls play soccer now. They'll love it. Good thinking.


----------



## yelowdog (Feb 4, 2012)

Your soccer ball buttons are adorable and would look great on a sweater for a boy or girl. Love your sweater pattern, your knitting is beautiful.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

RosD said:


> Beautiful, I love it and yes I would use the buttons for a girl or a boy. ????


Me too.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Very sweet - like your adapted stitch.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Looked up pattern waterwheel 890 on Ravelry but couldn't find it. Would love more specifics on where to find it. Beautiful job and I love your Purl modification.


----------



## Rucia (Mar 4, 2015)

Beautiful sweater and color. Perfect for a girl!


----------



## Azorean (Feb 16, 2017)

Definitely. Looks great.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Adorable!!


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

great work love the colour


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Absolutely..my granddaughter lives and breaths soccer


----------



## suzanneprevost (Sep 11, 2012)

Beautiful and love the color


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Very pretty! My grandaughter plays soccer and the other plays lacrosse!


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. Girls play sports. Women play professional sports. Of course soccer ball buttons are acceptable


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

MartiG said:


> Looked up pattern waterwheel 890 on Ravelry but couldn't find it. Would love more specifics on where to find it. Beautiful job and I love your Purl modification.


It's on the Cabbage patch treasures site - baby patterns - various page 3. I have my copy from way back when!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I love seeing your baby cardigans, and all the stitch variations you have used to make each one unique. You are getting good mileage from your pattern. This sweater is lovely, and I like the buttons. By all means, use soccer buttons on girls sweaters also.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Very sweet, I love the color too.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Beautiful I love the waterwheel pattern but unable to find it. Is it just purl 3 or 4 sts on right side -staggered?


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

What a beautiful pattern I love the cardigan in mint green Well done! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Adorable cardigan, it could readily be for either boy or girl


----------



## welsh1 (Jul 19, 2015)

I'd use them for either boy/girl especially as they're not white with black lines like a regular soccer ball. Love the green!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

It's lovely! I like your stitch changes!


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes, I would say pink soccer ball buttons were made for girls.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh so cute. I have just received a request to knit "something" for a baby to be born this August. I haven't knit a baby thing for quite some time now, except for a blanket.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I think you could use them on a little girls sweater too.


----------



## Livabet (Jun 4, 2016)

This is precious. I found the pattern on Etsy, but it was sold. Does anyone have ideas on where to obtain it? Thanks!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Absolutely! I love the three purls to replace the knot. Very nice and I am sure the knot looks great, too.


----------



## lkg67 (Jan 25, 2016)

Absolutely. Girls play soccer too. Beautiful pattern!


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Why not?  They match the sweater perfectly.


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

Love your pattern. Good work!


----------



## Gramakate (Jun 29, 2016)

I would use them on either sweater. How were you able to get your picture to the page. I've been working on that for days.


----------



## Julie1947 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes definitely ... love the pattern and the the buttons..


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

And if you didn't use this type of button, what would you use instead? Great pattern and great job with the change in design.


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

So pretty, and the buttons are a perfect match. I'd use those buttons on a girl's sweater. They play soccer as well.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is adorable and the buttons look great


----------



## Tigerwiggy (Apr 24, 2013)

To me they just like polka dots. I would use them on a girl's sweater.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Another very cute sweater. Yes, the soccer ball buttons would be fine for a girl.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

too cute


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice sweater. It works for either a boy or girl IMHO.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Absolutely,your little cardigan is so sweet.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

I would, girls love soccer!


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Beautiful shade of green, I like the pattern and buttons too.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

It's beautiful.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Deegle said:


> This is knitted using the same pattern (Waterwheel 890) that I have been using for the past couple of weeks but I purled three stitches in place of the knot in the pattern just for a slightly different look. The buttons are little soccer balls and I have them in both a light and dark pink. My question to you is - would you use them on a cardigan for a little girl? I can't make my mind up.1


Yes girls play soccer also and I think they will look quite sweet could say they are netballs


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Of course, girls play soccer as both my granddaughters did for years. Now it's basketball & volleyball.

Btw, the sweater is cute...


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's so sweet. I would use the same buttons for a girl.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

knitnut1939 said:


> Beautiful I love the waterwheel pattern but unable to find it. Is it just purl 3 or 4 sts on right side -staggered?


With 53 stitches on needles it goes like this:-
4 rows stocking stitch
Row 5 - knit 1, *purl 3. knit 5, rep from * to last 4 stitches, purl 3, knit 1
5 rows stocking stitch starting with purl row
Row 11 - knit 5 *purl 3, knit 5, rep from * to end
Row 12 purl


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

Adorable such a beautiful color & yes I feel boy or girl!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Absolutely yes! My sister's favorite color is green and many girls enjoy playing sports.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Lovely little cardie!


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

yes. they look just like buttonswith spots.


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

I like it, gives a different effect/texture. Pretty color too.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely, please post the pattern, thanks


----------



## knitsiptink (Dec 14, 2011)

Absolutely they are exactly perfect on that darling sweater!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

carriemae said:


> Lovely, please post the pattern, thanks


It's waterwheel 890 with the knot replaced by purl 3.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Why not? Girls also play soccer now. Love the pattern you have chosen. :sm24:


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Cute! Nice variation.


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

So adorable!


----------



## hansen007 (Apr 15, 2018)

Where can I get this pattern?


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

hansen007 said:


> Where can I get this pattern?


There's a link at the bottom of the page below. For this cardigan, I pulled 3 stitches instead of the knot in the pattern.
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531978-5.html


----------



## Ruthie 63 (Mar 12, 2019)

It looks lovely where do I find this pattern


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Ruthie 63 said:


> It looks lovely where do I find this pattern


There's a link at the bottom of the page below. For this cardigan, I pulled 3 stitches instead of the knot in the pattern.
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531978-5.html


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Love the cardigan and the buttons finish it off nicely and I just love the color you have used!


----------



## gwendoline K (Mar 17, 2019)

I like your pattern & would. Love to knit it for my new great grandaughter, can you send it to me please. Thankyou


----------



## lkg67 (Jan 25, 2016)

It looks adorable to me and I am always amazed at how quickly you complete a new sweater! I am tempted to try this pattern. I need for a charity and I think this would be just perfect.


----------



## gwendoline K (Mar 17, 2019)

I have many many great grand daughters so am always looking for free knitting patterns would love to try this pattern
Gwen


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes definitely, here in Aussie land little girls play soccer too.


----------



## gwendoline K (Mar 17, 2019)

Please can I have the pattern
Gwen


----------

